# Please Help with my Science Fair Project



## gnicoll (Dec 22, 2011)

My name is Serena Nicoll. I am doing a science project investigating how students from different types of schools understand conservation of mass and volume. I am asking for your help in two ways. 
First, can you and your children ages 9 and older please take a survey? To fill out the survey, please visit https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/L77RJKX . 
Second, can you please share this post so that everyone will see it? I am trying to get as many people from around the world to take this survey as possible. If everyone takes the survey and tells their friends, I will have a really great study! Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wrong website to post this, sweetie.


----------

